# Homemade wade crate.



## Flats15

I recently saw a video of a wade fishing caddy. After seeing the price I built a crate by my self. I had rope as temporary rod holders until I buy PVC. But it holds rods, fish grip, stringer and pliers. I have my crate tied down to a cheap boogie board, and a foot and a half of rope hanging of the front, so it can stay tied to my waste. Tested it on waves yesterday, holds up perfect. Anyone use a wade belt or crate? I love mine. Really nice, so I can have everything I need with me.


----------



## KingCrab

You can make 1out of a cooler also. Put some small noodles or swimmy things on side to sturdy it. Add rod holders & beer as needed.


----------



## Flats15

Ill have to try that as well


----------



## karma

when i flounder gig on foot.. we use a truck inner tube.. and squeeze a cooler in the middle of it.. works great..


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

looks tippy

(sorry, could not resist)


----------



## Charlie2

karma said:


> when i flounder gig on foot.. we use a truck inner tube.. and squeeze a cooler in the middle of it.. works great..


X2; but used a large plastic bucket instead of the cooler. 

Your idea seems to be better! C2


----------



## Flats15

I zip tied the ropes, it works just fine


----------

